# Kings Land which building to request?



## Mayble (Mar 25, 2016)

I have confirmed two weeks at Kings Land in Feb 2017 (two bedroom units).  I have never been to this resort or Hawaii for that mater.   How many buildings are there?  What do they face?  Is the resort spread out?  Is there a shuttle to the beach or Hilton hotel?  I would like one of the newer units closest to main pool, which building should I request?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2016)

Congratulations on your RCI exchange :whoopie:

The HGVC resorts on the Big Island are located in the Waikoloa Beach Resort Area - http://waikoloabeachresort.com/index.php/
 None of the HGVC resorts are near the ocean. Only the Hilton hotel is oceanfront (not beachfront) - see map below.

Hilton offers a complimentary shuttle service that will take you to Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort and the two area shops (Queens' MarketPlace and Kings' Shops).  
The Hilton hotel in Waikoloa Village is an oceanfront destination resort - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/
_NOTE: The shuttle service reminds me of being on property at DisneyWorld or Atlantis where you have the option of using the shuttle service to get you around the immediate area._

There are two phases at HGVC Kings Land and a 3rd phase under construction. See Google Map Link - https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...1s0x7954778b77692a7d:0xef0bd6ee4780bc93?hl=en
_NOTE: Phase 1 (buildings 1 - 11) are the buildings on the side with the pools with building one being the first building on the left after the maintenance building. Across the road are two building which are part of Phase 2 (buildings 21 and 22. Buildings six and seven appear to be closes to the main pool.)_

I was assigned to Phase 1 Building 1 with my 2013 RCI exchange for Kings Land. It was a very long walk to the main pool but it wasn't so bad. Here are photos from my 2013 trip. We had a fabulous time.
2013 HGVC Kings'Land photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194310
2013 Hilton Waikoloa Village Pools & Lagoon photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194066

*Here are some TUG threads that will provide some additional information for your upcoming trip.*
Kings Land views - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239698
Kings Land Phases 1 & 2 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030
Buildings three and four near the small pool in Phase 1 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238069
Why go to HGVC on the big island at all? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236611
Kings Land Phase 3 currently under construction - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238439

*Here are some YouTube Videos*
King's Land videos 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnxJPkai08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eftEKh92j8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSxBkVR3k3g

Hilton Waikoloa Village hotel videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pw44ZSAt84
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEMRshYSy54

Have a wonderful stay


----------



## Mayble (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow!  Thank you so much for such a helpful and thorough response to my questions.   Much more than I was expecting.  I am very excited about my exchange and can't wait to start reading and watching the links you provided.


----------



## GregT (Mar 26, 2016)

Mayble said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much for such a helpful and thorough response to my questions.   Much more than I was expecting.  I am very excited about my exchange and can't wait to start reading and watching the links you provided.



Yes, Phyllis is our resident expert on many HGVC topics - she's helped many TUGgers, myself included!

Enjoy your trip to Kings Land, it is a great property!

Best,

Greg


----------

